# Problème avec automator...



## sur.la.seine (18 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous !

Je viens enfin de me lancer dans automator... Pour commencer, j'ai créé un module pour faire des captures d'écran! Il ressemble à ca :

Effectuer une capture d'écran
- enregistrer dans
           > nouveau/nouvelle... >Capture  (dans un dossier dans "Documents")

Renommer les éléments du finder
- ajouter date ou heure > heures, minutes, secondes

(pour ne pas que le fichier "Capture" créé s'écrase à chaque nouvelle capture)

Le problème... Tout marche très bien sauf que, mon bureau (qui s'appelait "Bureau") s'appelle maintenant "Desktop 23/50/10 23-50-10 23-50-10 23-50-10 23-50-10 23-50-10 23-50-10 23-50-10 23-50-10 23-50-10"

À chaque nouvelle capture, il rajoute "23-50-10" au nom du bureau (quelles que soient l'heure les minutes et les secondes)... Comment faire?

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide,

Jules

MacBook
Mac OS 10.4


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2010)

Rien d'étonnant à ça :



> Renommer les éléments du finder
> - ajouter date ou heure > heures, minutes, secondes



Il renomme les éléments du Finder, donc il rajoute à chaque fois ce que tu demandes à tous les éléments du Finder, dont le dossier "Desktop" (qui ne s'appelait pas "Bureau", mais bel et bien "Desktop", il n'apparaissait sous le nom "Bureau" que par le biais d'un artifice du système, en raison de la localisation "française") !

Maintenant, à mon avis, ça vient du fait que tu n'as pas désigné le dossier où tes captures d'écrans vont se loger comme point de départ de l'action renommer, mais je peux me tromper, je n'utilise pas Automator, je lui préfère AppleScript !


----------

